# Door Lock Plunger Ratlle Solutions?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't heard about this as a common Cruze problem however there would be no easy fix and would need to be repaired by removing the door panel


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Door lock rattling driving me nuts!*


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

It's a common problem. Check the threads. Looks like the poster on this thread linked to some decent solutions. Poor attention to detail by Chevrolet in my opinion. Very annoying rattle.


----------



## jgns (Nov 13, 2012)

I took my Cruze into the dealer for this and stated it was very obvious with the window up, but got better with the window down. They called me later that day and "couldn't reproduce it". I'd love to know if/when someone has found a solution. VERY VERY annoying.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Whenever you have this sort of problem, it's a waste of time dropping the car off and expecting someone to take it for a drive and check it.

Take some time off work, and arrange with the Service Department Manager to take them for a drive, so that _you_ can show them what is happening.

Then it might get fixed.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

grs1961 said:


> Whenever you have this sort of problem, it's a waste of time dropping the car off and expecting someone to take it for a drive and check it.
> 
> Take some time off work, and arrange with the Service Department Manager to take them for a drive, so that _you_ can show them what is happening.
> 
> Then it might get fixed.


This is great advice. Sad but true.

To the topic at hand though, what does this sound like? I have heard what sounds like something engages (clicking) occasionally while driving. Almost like tiny pebbles bouncing off the door (which vary well might be what it is) but hadn't heard of this issue the OP stated until now. 

Just curious


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

As a follow up, now that I'm listening for it I am hearing this pretty regularly. Honestly I might have a different issue though. Mine doesn't sound like a rattle it sounds more like a relay click. Plus with a rattle it should do it pretty consistently because that simply means something is loose. This really sounds like a relay click but for the life of me I can't think of what it would be. Sadly I dont trust the dealership with NVH anymore so I'll probably just deal with it it till it's out of warranty and then pull the door panel myself. 

It's very strange though.


----------

